
Show HN: AppStarter – Online iOS Development - appstarter
https://appstarter.io/
======
Gys
I had a look and it seems a very simple online editor for js, css and xml. The
user really needs to know all the possible commands and keywords (like the UI
element names with their options) by heart.

My conclusion: this is only for existing iOS developers. But then, those
people probably are very comfortable using xcode already.

I think anybody having a Mac would probably use xcode to develop iOS apps ? So
this would target devs without a Mac and (therefore) without iOS knowledge ?
Then it needs to offer much more help and guidance, like auto-completion, info
balloons and such.

~~~
weddpros
I had a look too, and it seems it's an editor for XML + css-like +
javascript... XML is used to describe the interface (there's no HTML), CSS is
used to style the native components, and Javascript is used to script the
whole thing.

These are native components. They offer access to some of the hardware and OS
through JS.

Looks like "React Native" more than anything, some kind of "jQuery Native"...
That's pretty interesting.

